
The LeapFish Chronicles: "Admitting To Click Fraud Is An Interesting Business Model" - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/03/the-leapfish-chronicles-admitting-to-click-fraud-is-an-interesting-business-model/
======
profgubler
That is crazy. What a terrible company.

Besides, when multiple clicks to an ad come from the same IP address, google
is supposed to filter them out and not charge you for them.

Maybe google can block their ip address so that they can't use google search,
or click on Google ads.

------
jacquesm
Some of what is described here sounds actionable to me.

It reminds me of some of the tactics displayed in the 'untouchables' movie.

You wouldn't want anybody to max out your adwords budget this month wouldn't
you ?

